# Dinette to Settee?



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

Hello,

We are looking to buy our first boat and really like the 1981 Halman 27 we've seen. The only problem is the interior layout...dinette on the port side and sink, stove and ice box opposite.
I'd like to know how to go about converting the dinette to a settee and then build a folding table which I've seen.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

it is very much work to change the interior of a boat--why not find one already the way you wish it to be--will save time and money.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Ron,

That's funny, I had a Bristol 29 with a dinette before my current boat. I really liked the dinette! ( I'm assuming yours drops to a berth) . I wish I could convert my sabre to a dinette. But as Zee Says it's a lot of work, that I'm not prepared to undertake. 
I did once see someone here that did it...and began documenting the process. Maybe if you did a search you can come across the thread. 

Basically you'd have to take everything apart and redesign. If there are any structural bulkheads involved you'd be doing fiberglass tabbing as well.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I've found two different dinette layouts.. a standard dinette setup and a U shaped dinette. I imagine either will convert to a double berth.

There's much to be said for a table that is off to the side and not 'in the way' as you move forward.. even more so for a smallish boat. In any event the 'furniture' on the Halman seems to be all formed from molded liners and as such will be rather difficult to modify and have it look good afterwards (unless you're a Fiberglass specialist yourself). Even then, it's quite likely that there is already tankage, battery storage, etc under the existing dinette seats that would need relocation and at least portions of the liner may well be designed as structural.

As ZH says it probably makes more sense to find a boat that suits you already than to attempt to modify this sort of interior construction. Sometimes you can really appreciate what are called 'stick built' boats - those not relying on liners so much.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Faster, makes a great point regarding, what's under the current seats. One of my water tanks is under the settee, so if I were to convert it to a dinette, I'd have to replace the tank with two smaller tanks if I wanted to keep the same capacity. doable but not a minor undertaking.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

That is a very robust looking 27'er. You did not say how many people you would overnight on it. If it is three, then I think you will enjoy the "dinette" layout once you get used to it. If you are just day sailing, then you could remove the table and have a "lounging pit" where the dinette is. You are getting a very useable galley for a 27'er, better than found on most settee aft galley 27'ers. 
Check out this thread: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...2392-can-i-make-more-living-room-my-boat.html
especially post #7 for lounging pit idea.


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Everyone... I liked the layout of the 1977 Grampian 28 we have been looking at and have an offer on now. There are sette's on both sides, folding table, the sink on the starboard and stove and ice box on the port. It just makes for more comfortable lounging space and not stuck at a table.

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Reconfiguring boils down to moving the pieces around the board into another order. It is doable, it is costly, and it can totally compromise the boat. You are not just redoing the furniture aspect, but will also have to consider weight placement and balance, plumbing, cabling . . . . ZH has it right, find the right boat, with the right interior plan, and go sailing.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

This summer I did something like what you describe on my dinette-layout C27 (facing benches). You don't have to do the major project that everybody's describing _if_ you would be happy with a U-shaped settee.

The table takes up the outboard half of the space the dinette table used to take up, and is supported by gate legs. Fold up the legs and drop the table, and you have a U-shaped settee. A separate piece fills the space when the table is down to make it a berth.

The table is small now, but fine for our purposes (rare that we try to crowd lots of people at the table for meals anyway). It's also much lighter than the original table. The settee is really convenient when underway and it's very quick to pop it into table position when we reach our berth for the night.


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

AdamLein said:


> This summer I did something like what you describe on my dinette-layout C27 (facing benches). You don't have to do the major project that everybody's describing _if_ you would be happy with a U-shaped settee.
> 
> The table takes up the outboard half of the space the dinette table used to take up, and is supported by gate legs. Fold up the legs and drop the table, and you have a U-shaped settee. A separate piece fills the space when the table is down to make it a berth.
> 
> The table is small now, but fine for our purposes (rare that we try to crowd lots of people at the table for meals anyway). It's also much lighter than the original table. The settee is really convenient when underway and it's very quick to pop it into table position when we reach our berth for the night.


Thanks...good solution,that's the idea I was looking for!

Cheers,


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Our dinette is U shaped and the table is supported by acenter 4 inch hollow pole which fits into a raised collar on the sole floor. Same collar is underneath the table. Most of the time becasue we eat in the cockpit. we take the pole out and lower it to sit on 1inch tapered extrusions from the U settee.it is a queen bed if we make it or a nice couch you can stretch you legs out on. 

We love it flexibility.


----------

